
Show HN: A platform that simplifies deploying static and dynamic web apps - obunu
https://unubo.com/cloud/
======
obunu
Co-founder of Unubo here. We created this platform because we're dissatisfied
with the current landscape:

AWS is a headache. DigitalOcean is great, but you’re on your own in managing
it. Heroku gets expensive, fast. Now (Zeit) is serverless only. Netlify only
supports static sites.

There are more solutions on the market of course, but they all leave us
wanting more.

We drew up an extensive wish list, and went about creating it ourselves.

Unubo Cloud exists to simplify the process of deploying web applications. We
want you to focus on creating, whilst we take care of everything else.

This is a starting point, and we have a lot planned for the future.

~~~
tirumaraiselvan
So you differentiate from Heroku in pricing alone or are there any other
things?

~~~
obunu
Heroku is starting to show it's age, and isn't as simple as it once was, so
there's the first difference - we focus heavily on simplicity.

Our free apps won't sleep, they're available 24/7\. With Heroku they do.

